# [funtoo] Attention, faille de sécurité

## xaviermiller

http://blog.funtoo.org/2009/03/baselayout-etcshadow-local.html

----------

## El_Goretto

Merci pour l'info.

----------

## kwenspc

Donc ça concerne que les build ~arch

Ce qui me fait penser d'ailleurs que si cette faille est présente dans funtoo elle le sera aussi sur une installe fraîche Gentoo en ~arch non? (Pas lut en entier le post de Robbins)

----------

## brubru

Comme le dit Robbins, la faille n'est présente que si on a installé baselayout-2 à partir de rien. Si on est passé de bl-1 à bl-2, les droits du fichier shadow sont bons. A ma connaissance il n'existe pas de stage en ~arch distribué par gentoo, donc une installe fraîche passe par un stage3 stable, puis passage en ~arch après.

----------

## kwenspc

ok, j'aurais vraiment dû lire jusqu'au bout donc ^^'

----------

## xaviermiller

donc rien de trop grave, mais un gros bug de baselayout2 mis en exergue par Funtoo.

EDIT: pfff, viens de patcher ma funtoo  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Et elle à quoi de plus que Gentoo cette Funtoo ?

----------

## truc

plus à jour, et tu peux même avoir les stages directement en ~arch, ce qui est un gain de temps non négligeable pour une nouvelle installation

----------

## xaviermiller

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Et elle à quoi de plus que Gentoo cette Funtoo ?

 

Tu télécharges le stage 3 funtoo, et pas besoin de mettre à jour 32768 paquets  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Oui mais à part le stage 3 plus à jour il y a des différences ?

----------

## kwenspc

du tout, c'est un build automatique de gentoo en arch et en ~arch  :Wink:  aucune différence donc.

----------

## titoucha

Alors pas de grandes avancées dans le chmilblic.

----------

## Temet

Oui enfin zêtes marrant... mais dès que tu changes un flag t'es bon pour la recompilation...

----------

## xaviermiller

Evidemment !

Mais tu ne perds déjà pas 2 jours avec des paquets qui bloquent car trop vieux. Tu pars d'un set à jour, et c'est vraiment un atout.

----------

## titoucha

Pour ça oui je suis entièrement d'accord.

----------

